# Tyranid Harpy



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Following the ease of which I managed a finecast harpy, I decided to attempt a similar thing with the new plastic Hive Tyrant Kit. 

It began easily enough, I simply trimmed down the flying legs and affixed them to their slots with pins before filling the gaps with greenstuff. Apologis for these earlier pics, they were taken from my less than spectacular phone camera.










I assembled the top half as normal, only I cut away the tyrant's spore chimneys. As I interpret the artwork in the tyranid codex, the Harpy does not have these. I also trimmed down the tyrant's head to remove the crest, some of the spikes and the weird little "beard" they seem to have. 


















Assembley was straightforward from here, the scything talon blade adds length to the tail and counts as the harpy's own wargear, killing two birds with one stone.










The weapons I made from the Twinlinked Deathspitter arms from the carnifex kit and the Heavy Venom Cannon Barrels. The same could be done with the stranglethorn, but as the lore describes this creature as a tank hunter that is the role I designed it for. 










The head was resculpted to match the artwork as best I could. I also took this oppurtunity to add some minor detail to the base. 










And when ready to undercoat, I get something like this: 


















What do you think?


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

That is one sexy harpy conversion, plus rep to you!


----------



## Shadow Stalkers (Jan 21, 2012)

that is a pretty good conversion. is the green stuff on the back there to make it look bigger?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Arcticor said:


> That is one sexy harpy conversion, plus rep to you!





Shadow Stalkers said:


> that is a pretty good conversion. is the green stuff on the back there to make it look bigger?


Thanks both. The greenstuff on its back is to cover the gaps where the tyrant's spore chimneys were removed.


----------



## L0rdF1end (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmmm, don't suppose you make to order and live in the UK?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you good sir. It's my birthday tommorrow and I've been hoping to get a Winged Hive Tyrant to convert to a Harpy for some time now.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

L0rdF1end said:


> Hmmm, don't suppose you make to order and live in the UK?


I do commissions, but I live in Australia.


----------



## pb97613 (Apr 2, 2012)

If they update the rules so harpies can shoot down other flyers, then I'll have to get you to make one for me


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Only one?


----------



## pb97613 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok, maybe 2 or 3 - depends on if they get an FAQ...


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Serpion T_T!!!! I need some of these once they get updated (if they do) XD

+rep since its done with your usual high grade skill. (once i can give more rep to you XD)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

